# Adeptus Custodes project



## Shannar (May 3, 2008)

Hi, I´m back with new project after some time...Now I´m building new Adeptus Custodes army based on Draigowing from GK codex, here are some first WIP photos...army will consist from Scibor models and new Relic Contempror pattern dreadnought from FW, I builded first three models and I´m now waiting for new colours I ordered yesterday (mainly Vallejo, especially their alcohol based mettalics)...

Him! as Draigo








Centurion as Librarian








Banner bearer









More to come:wink:


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

Cool, I've thought about doing this about a hundred times. Now, I can live vicariously through you.


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

Thouse are some nice minis u have there will be cool to see some paint on them


----------



## Lubacca (Sep 4, 2011)

I love the Scribor stuff, I haven't had the ability to get some but there is some very cool stuff that I would use for conversions or just to have in my army. Kudos for the idea, can't wait to see the progress as it comes!


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

great choice of models. looking forward to the painting


----------



## Turnip86 (Oct 7, 2011)

Nice figures, I've just discovered Scibor are based in Elblag which is where my other half's family live and not too far from where we are, I might stop by next time I'm there and see if they have a shop as well and pick up stuff to paint.

Looking forward to seeing your army come together, keep the progress coming.


----------



## lunawolf (Sep 30, 2011)

Any comments on the mini ? i intend to buy from them for my luna wolf 1 company Abadon and was wondering how were the minis. Subscribed here


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

omg these models are perfect for the emperors servants!!


----------



## Pathfinder201 (Jun 26, 2010)

this is a fantastic idea SUBSCRIBING


----------



## Shannar (May 3, 2008)

lunawolf said:


> Any comments on the mini ? i intend to buy from them for my luna wolf 1 company Abadon and was wondering how were the minis. Subscribed here


Allright, here are some comments of the those three minis, sorry for my English, guys...

Here is the first one, the Centurion:








Halberd








Cloak and hands








Torso

On the model are some little mistakes from casting, but nothing horrible that cannot be repaired with a little GS work, as you can see, there is a lot of spare resin on the first two sprues, but the spare resin is very easy to cut off, so no big problems here, overall rating 8/10

Second is Banner bearer:








Banner and hands








Shoulderpads, decorative shield and top of the banner








Torso

No problems with torso, great sculpted mini with excellent casting, but banner is much worse, it has a lot of spare resin (again easy to cut off) and some big mistakes on the bottom of the flag (must be corrected by GS to have smooth surface of the banner) Overall rating 8/10

And the last is Caesar of Rome as Him!:








Blade of the sword and decorative shield








Claw and another shields








Torso








Size comparison with one of my unpainted Long fangs without base








And with40mm base (this base is included in package with the Caesar, Centurion and banner bearer have both 25mm scenic base also included).

There are no casting mistakes on torso nor on the other two sprues, only a little of spare resin, which can be very easy repaired again, everything fits great, in my opinion the best of the three models, overall rating 1000/10 (sorry, but I really love this model:grin: )
To lunawolf: Is it sufficient?

To all: Thx for your comments guys, it is good to be back on this site after long time:victory: 
As for my plans, I primed Him! with Mr.Surfacer and the cloak is allready basecoated with scab red, now I´m waiting on another colours (they are going to arrive on Monday), for armour I want to try new gold recept with Vallejo alcohol based gold and old gold, Gryphone sephia, Leviathan purple and Mithrill silver, because I want to have really shiny gold armour on them...
About another custodians I have one problem and I need your help, two of them have Nemesis Daemon hammers (thunderhammer)and my problem is whether to model them as a hammers (with some converting to fit with rest of the army, like eagle heads) or to use power fist from Character upgrade set from FW and convert it to look like emperors claw, I think that the second option can look much more cooler, but there will be problem with WYSIWYG rule against some players..your opinions are welcomed as always..Shannar off:grin:


----------



## Shannar (May 3, 2008)

Ok, paints arrived today, here is first couple of shots, first layer of diluted Vallejo liquid old gold and scab red, not everything is basecoated yet, more maybe tomorrow..nothing special yet...


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

Very nice gold base coat, i've heard good things about vallejo old gold.


----------



## Shannar (May 3, 2008)

troybuckle said:


> Very nice gold base coat, i've heard good things about vallejo old gold.


Thx, this is alcohol based Old gold nad I have to say, that this is best gold I have ever used (ok, we will see, because I have normal alcohol based gold too:biggrin, it´s a little bit harder to use, but I like it a lot, it didn´t look as good on photos, but in real, he really shines from distance...


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

Shannar said:


> Thx, this is alcohol based Old gold nad I have to say, that this is best gold I have ever used (ok, we will see, because I have normal alcohol based gold too:biggrin, it´s a little bit harder to use, but I like it a lot, it didn´t look as good on photos, but in real, he really shines from distance...


Gold is hard to get a pic of I find that with my minis the gold always looks much better in real live then in my pics


----------



## Shannar (May 3, 2008)

Totally agree, when I painted all sanguinary guard army, the hardest thing on that project was to make acceptable collective photo:laugh:


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Im following this and on the size difference, dont worry. I think Ive read they are supposed to be some inches bigger than regular Astartes.


----------



## lunawolf (Sep 30, 2011)

Ty vm for the good review. Ive heard only good comment on scibor minis but seeing the one i wanna buy in piece and having a review is cool !


----------



## CMDR_VELIK (May 20, 2009)

wow the gold looks really good in the pic. have to try that vellejo gold.the scibor models are great. has anyone seen the models from this hitechminiatures company. they have some great model also. (http://hitechminiatures.com) they have some nice spacewolf and darkangel looking models.


----------

